# 10,000 island upcoming trip



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

You guys camping? Where ya launching from?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Stay on RED lines!


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> You guys camping? Where ya launching from?


Launching from Port of Islands



Loogie said:


> Stay on RED lines!


?Not sure what that is


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Port of islands has very long no wake zone. I would factor that into your trip time coming and going. Personally it’s not my favorite and doing it 3 days in a row would be painful. 

It’s a very tricky place to navigate, especially with winter low tides. Pay attention to tide charts as it relates to your fishing plan. Note the tide when you head out and as you fish through it the day so you don’t get trapped. 

Have a good trip.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Great area to launch from, with the weather predicted and tides next few days, probably end up dirty, so looking for clean water will probably help you out finding fish.
When you get out to the Gulf (end of marked channel), island to your SE is Round Key, that is on the tide charts, should help you get your bearings / tides. 
Last of outgoing / first of incoming is AM, so if you get hungup just wait for water, lol. good luck


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

What kind of fishing are you doing>?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

attitudeindicator said:


> Launching from Port of Islands
> 
> 
> 
> ?Not sure what that is


Sure, if you have FMT, Florida Marine Tracks, the low tide lines are red and keep you safe, mostly…


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

My home waters, great place to launch out of with a lot of fishy spots. As you're running out down the canal, set your trolling motor up and cast up along the seawalls and docks (season opener seawall/dock slot snook)






. Further down are the "S" curves before you get to Fakahatchee Pass, hit either side depending on the tides. Once your out of the Pass and get to the Gulf, Panther Key will be directly to the west side of the main channel. There is no camping allowed there but continue west a couple of keys over and you'll get to White Horse Key and Gulliver Key. Great places to camp (I just stayed out there for new years)












and some solid fishing all around that area. When are y'all heading out? Hit me up with a PM.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Drifter said:


> What kind of fishing are you doing>?


Fly fishing mostly. Snook, reds, trout… all the usual suspects.



Gaudy said:


> My home waters, great place to launch out of with a lot of fishy spots. As you're running out down the canal, set your trolling motor up and cast up along the seawalls and docks (season opener seawall/dock slot snook)
> View attachment 193655
> . Further down are the "S" curves before you get to Fakahatchee Pass, hit either side depending on the tides. Once your out of the Pass and get to the Gulf, Panther Key will be directly to the west side of the main channel. There is no camping allowed there but continue west a couple of keys over and you'll get to White Horse Key and Gulliver Key. Great places to camp (I just stayed out there for new years)
> View attachment 193653
> ...


thanks for all the info everyone! Yes we plan on camping at White Horse looks like an awesome place.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Big front coming through today with air temps down into the upper forties tomorrow night then very gradually warming the rest of the week - but not very warm. I'd expect the fish out on the coast to begin moving back inside this week. As noted above look for clean water with a bit of current to aid in fish finding...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Watch the full mooons if camping this was a few months ago in front of hog key and my Gladesman high and dry. I prefer the backside but the tide was to low to get thru that side.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

what the hell happen !!! a great time to be on the water when a bunch is gone,.........but you have to be on the water, lol
(from the readings, I think you just got caught, you know how much can be dumped when everything is right,....all good)


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kirc said:


> what the hell happen !!! a great time to be on the water when a bunch is gone,.........but you have to be on the water, lol
> (from the readings, I think you just got caught, you know how much can be dumped when everything is right,....all good)


It wasn't to bad only had to wait about 4 hours gave us time to break camp. That's what we woke up to but I like hog key beause it has a protective cove there but them winter full moon tides will leave you high and dry.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It wasn't to bad only had to wait about 4 hours gave us time to break camp. That's what we woke up to but I like hog key beause it has a protective cove there but them winter full moon tides will leave you high and dry.


Big moon AND throw 3-4 days of hard winter wind out of the E / NE on top of it , theres a whole lotta real estate showing !!! only a very humble person would post that pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kirc said:


> Big moon AND throw 3-4 days of hard winter wind out of the E / NE on top of it , theres a whole lotta real estate showing !!! only a very humble person would post that pic, thanks for sharing.


Not the first or last time mother nature has humbled me. I felt more comfortable knowing my boat was closer to shore and high and dry than 300 plus yards off the banks from camp so it would be floating in the morning.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not the first or last time mother nature has humbled me. I felt more comfortable knowing my boat was closer to shore and high and dry than 300 plus yards off the banks from camp so it would be floating in the morning.


I know that feeling and couldn't agree more! Nothing to do but wrap up camp and wait for the tide to come in!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gaudy said:


> I know that feeling and couldn't agree more! Nothing to do but wrap up camp and wait for the tide to come in!
> View attachment 195505


I have that same action craft love them boats


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have that same action craft love them boats


That's my buddies boat and yeah it's pretty sweet. Mines the yellow Egret behind it but just as high and dry as his.


----------

